
UN chief concerned nuclear 'coffin' leaking in Pacific - kushti
https://news.yahoo.com/un-chief-concerned-nuclear-coffin-leaking-pacific-064421511.html
======
mimixco
Good documentary on this called _The Dome._ Free to watch here:
[https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/dome/](https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/dome/)

